
Single-Pixel Camera Reaches Milestone, Mimicking Human Vision - sigil
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/602090/single-pixel-camera-reaches-milestone-mimicking-human-vision/
======
sigil
Paper:
[http://arxiv.org/pdf/1607.08236v1.pdf](http://arxiv.org/pdf/1607.08236v1.pdf)

